# ho bisogno di sentire che i miei passi abbiano/hanno un qualche senso.



## danieldaylewis

"... ho bisogno di sentire che i miei passi abbiano/hanno un qualche senso. Ho bisogno di circondarmi di persone che creino/creano qualcosa..."
 
Secondo voi quale delle due forme verbali è più corretta? Secondo me il congiuntivo, ma vorrei altri pareri.
 
Grazie mille


----------



## Necsus

Limiterei il congiuntivo alla relativa, nella prima frase non vedo motivo di usarlo.


----------



## ghorichan

Sarà che Necsus, essendo un "parlante nativo" (per dirla con un inglesismo), ne saprà più di me, però io nella prima frase il congiuntivo ce lo vedo proprio. Nella seconda, pure.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nella prima frase, sarebbe l'espressione "ho bisogno" a richiedere il congiuntivo, se il verbo che ne dipende fosse coniugato. Per esempio "sono costretto a letto, ho bisogno che tu vada a fare qualche spesa per me". Il verbo "sentire", invece, non richiede il congiuntivo. Come per esempio: "ho bisogno che tu senta che i miei passi hanno un qualche senso".


----------



## Passante

Personalmente metterei il congiuntivo in entrambe, ma non so suggerirtene il motivo grammaticale.


----------



## Passante

Forse ho trovato, secondo me in questo caso le proposizioni dopo il che sono delle 'subordinate oggettive' e ho trovato questo
http://www.indire.it/e-learning/risorse/materiali/materialedidattico/SMSCimadolmo/

_[...]_ Le oggettive esplicite sono introdotte dalla congiunzione _che_, alla quale segue il verbo all'indicativo, al congiuntivo e, talora, al condizionale.

- Si usa l'*indicativo* quando il     predicato reggente esprime certezza ed è in forma positiva, ossia non è preceduto     dalla negazione _non_. 
- Si usa il *congiuntivo* generalmente negli altri casi. In particolare quando si enuncia un'opinione o     un'ipotesi. - Si usa il *condizionale* quando ciò     che si dice nell'oggettiva è legato a una ipotesi.​Spero di esserti stata di aiuto
saluti


----------



## ghorichan

Infatti, si tratta di una subordinata oggettiva esplicita, introdotta da un verbo che in questo caso indica volontà/desiderio. Quindi credo che abbia ragione Passante: secondo me, ci vuole il congiuntivo.


----------



## Necsus

Passante said:


> Forse ho trovato, secondo me in questo caso le proposizioni dopo il che sono delle 'subordinate oggettive'





ghorichan said:


> Infatti, si tratta di una subordinata oggettiva esplicita, introdotta da un verbo che in questo caso indica volontà/desiderio.


Scusate, provo a proporre la mia analisi. La congiunzione _che_ non introduce necessariamente un'oggettiva, infatti la proposizione subordinata della seconda frase è una relativa, come già detto, ed è giusto usare il verbo al congiuntivo [che creino qualcosa]. Per quanto riguarda invece la prima frase (devo dire abbastanza oscura quanto al significato), si distinguono una proposizione principale o reggente [(io) ho bisogno], una subordinata di primo grado [di sapere], e una subordinata di secondo grado [che i miei passi hanno senso], dipendente da quella di primo grado. Mi pare evidente quindi che quest'ultima non è retta da un verbo di volontà/desiderio, ma da _sentire_, come giustamente detto da Matoupaschat, che è un verbo di percezione, tantomeno ha una costruzione negativa, né enuncia un'opinione o un'ipotesi. Dunque perché il verbo dovrebbe andare al congiuntivo?


----------



## marco.cur

Perfettamente d'accordo con Matoupaschat e Necsus.
Tra l'altro, sarebbe la stesso discorso se al posto di sentire ci fosse il verbo credere, che è un verbo di opinione.

Ho bisogno di credere che il mondo è rotondo.
Ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo è rotondo.
Credo che il mondo sia rotondo.

Nei casi come questo secondo me la volontà/desiderio/opinione  è espressa dal primo verbo (ho bisogno, nell'esempio), per cui il verbo da declinare al congiuntivo è solo credere.


----------



## Passante

Come ho scritto sopra le oggettive sono rette anche dai verbi di percezione fra cui sentire, e poi mi è venuta in mente subito l'oggettiva perchè risponde alla domanda 'che cosa?' ho bisogno di sentire 'che cosa?': che i miei passi abbiano un senso. inoltre mi sembra un opinione, un desiderio non un dato di fatto dove metterei il presente, ma magari sbaglio, che ne pensi?


----------



## Passante

marco.cur said:


> ...
> 
> Ho bisogno di credere che il mondo è rotondo.
> Ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo è rotondo.
> Credo che il mondo sia rotondo.
> ...



Sono più confusa di prima, non mi sembrano sbagliate, ma metterei al congiuntivo tutte e tre le frasi sopra


----------



## marco.cur

Il desiderio è quello di credere, ed è espresso dall'aver bisogno. Il doppio congiuntivo sarebbe come desiderare un desiderio, invece, generalmente, si desidera una cosa certa.

PS: naturalmente è una mia opinione personale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è un congiuntivo ottativo perché esprime un desiderio.
Se metti l'indicativo si perde l'idea del desiderio.


----------



## Passante

Marco, capisco quello che dici, ma secondo me qui i due desideri non rendono certa l'affermazione finale:
il fatto che hai bisogno di credere  indica che non sei sicuro che il mondo è rotondo, ma hai bisogno di credere che lo *sia*; mi sembra proprio un dubbio di tutto rispetto più che una certezza, se fosse una certezza avrei dovuto dire 'ho bisogno che tu sappia che il mondo è rotondo'. Non so se l'esempio è azzeccato, ma spero che sia comprensibile. ;P


----------



## Necsus

In molti casi l'uso del congiuntivo in luogo delll'indicativo non è rigidamente schematizzabile, dipendendo dalle sensazioni del parlante. Il verbo _credere,_ per esempio, può avere anche valenza di certezza come nel classico esempio 'credo che Dio esiste', quindi, riprendendo l'esempio di Marco, la logica (che però non sempre guida i parlanti) suggerirebbe:

credo che il mondo (= la Terra) è rotondo (= sferica), perché è oggettivamente dimostrato;
credo che il mondo sia piatto, anche se tutti dicono che è rotondo;
ho bisogno di credere che il mondo è rotondo, per sentirmi normale;
ho bisogno di credere che il mondo sia piatto, per sentirmi diverso;
ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo è rotondo, per fartelo circumnavigare;
ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo sia piatto, per non fartelo circumnavigare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> In molti casi l'uso del congiuntivo in luogo delll'indicativo non è rigidamente schematizzabile, dipendendo dalle sensazioni del parlante. Il verbo _credere,_ per esempio, può avere anche valenza di certezza come nel classico esempio 'credo che Dio esiste', quindi, riprendendo l'esempio di Marco, la logica (che però non sempre guida i parlanti) suggerirebbe:
> 
> credo che il mondo (= la Terra) è rotondo (= sferica), perché è oggettivamente dimostrato;
> credo che il mondo sia piatto, anche se tutti dicono che è rotondo;
> ho bisogno di credere che il mondo è rotondo, per sentirmi normale;
> ho bisogno di credere che il mondo sia piatto, per sentirmi diverso;
> ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo è rotondo, per fartelo circumnavigare;
> ho bisogno che tu creda che il mondo sia piatto, per non fartelo circumnavigare.


Ecco, così credo che _sei stato/(tu sia stato,_ per gli increduloni) esaustivo. 
Grazie Necsus!


----------



## Passante

Necsus said:


> 'credo che Dio esiste'



Più ne parliamo e più mi convinco che proprio non suona,
non direi mai 'credo che Dio esiste' ma direi 'Credo che Dio esista'.

Quando è un opinione, un pensiero, un desiderio, secondo me, è necessario il congiuntivo non mi sembra una scelta di chi parla, solo se il 'sentire' è inteso con 'percepito con i sensi' (tatto, olfatto, ecc.) allora sarebbe un affermazione/un dato di fatto e ci metterei il presente:
Ho sentito che l'acqua scotta.

'Credo che il mondo è rotondo' se ne sono convinto perchè dovrei usare il verbo credere che la rende dubitativa?
Avrei dovuto dire:
E' cosa nota/ Si sa / Tutti sanno/...  che il mondo è rotondo.

Se invece sto facendo una battuta o lo utilizzo come ipotesi uso credere ma ci metto il congiuntivo...
ora consulto la Crusca chissà che mi chiarisca le idee


----------



## Passante

Guardate un po' questo, fonte Accademia della Crusca:
*<<Uso del congiuntivo* Nonostante le frequenti dichiarazioni sulla presunta morte del  congiuntivo nelle frasi dipendenti nell’italiano contemporaneo, esso è  ancora vitale; in alcuni casi, però, per i parlanti è poco economico  (nel senso linguistico del termine, ovvero difficile da gestire) e  quindi viene sostituito con l’indicativo. _[...]_
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4369&ctg_id=93


----------



## matoupaschat

Passante said:


> Più ne parliamo e più mi convinco che proprio non suona,
> non direi mai 'credo che Dio esiste' ma direi 'Credo che Dio esista'.
> 
> Quando è un opinione, un pensiero, un desiderio, secondo me, è necessario il congiuntivo non mi sembra una scelta di chi parla, solo se il 'sentire' è inteso con 'percepito con i sensi' (tatto, olfatto, ecc.) allora sarebbe un affermazione/un dato di fatto e ci metterei il presente:
> Ho sentito che l'acqua scotta.
> 
> 'Credo che il mondo è rotondo' se ne sono convinto perchè dovrei usare il verbo credere che la rende dubitativa?
> Avrei dovuto dire:
> E' cosa nota/ Si sa / Tutti sanno/... che il mondo è rotondo.
> 
> Se invece sto facendo una battuta o lo utilizzo come ipotesi uso credere ma ci metto il congiuntivo...
> ora consulto la Crusca chissà che mi chiarisca le idee


 
Qualche osservazione, alla rinfusa:
Credere può significare sia "essere sicuro" che "pensare, ritenere"; nel primo caso, userei l'indicativo nella dipendente, il congiuntivo nel secondo. *EDIT Scusa, Necsus, se ripeto in altri termini ciò che hai appena detto*
Credere ed altri verbi analoghi si usano anche per lenire un'affermazione; secondo me, si può usarli con l'indicativo o il congiuntivo a seconda del grado di lenizione desiderato.
Nel caso della frase che ci occupa, io intendo "sentire" proprio come un verbo di percezione materiale, per cui userei l'indicativo, ma non escludo che un altro lo capisca in un altro modo e usi il congiuntivo.
E infine, a un tal livello, il fatto che un uso suona o meno dipende perlopiù dalle proprie abitudini linguistiche e non esclude a priori che sia corretto (o falso).


----------



## Necsus

Passante, nessuno ha interesse a convincere dell'esistenza di Dio o all'uso dell'indicativo a danno del congiuntivo, quello relativo a Dio è solo un esempio tipico, sia pure estremo, legato alla doppia possibilità di significato del verbo _credere_ (ritenere/avere fede), come ampiamente detto, e per questo l'ho utilizzato. I brani che riporti, che non la citano, in realtà provengono dalla grammatica di Serianni, mentre per l'Accademia della Crusca, Marco1971 di Cruscate, che è appunto il forum del sito dell'AdC, così sintetizza nel filone su indicativo/congiuntivo:

"Detto e citato tutto ciò, voglio comunque raccomandare a chi non è scrittore di attenersi, almeno nel registro formale, al congiuntivo con i verbi _credere_ e _pensare_ (lasciando a quest’ultimo verbo l’indicativo nel senso di «riflettere sul fatto che» e per _credere_ nel caso di professione di fede)".

Ma ripeto, è solo un esempio funzionale, non mi sembra molto produttivo discutere sul fatto che 'suoni' o 'non suoni' all'orecchio di un parlante, e questo vale anche per gli altri esempi. Come dicevo, in molti casi la scelta tra i due modi non è rigidamente schematizzabile, ed è quindi chi parla, a operarla. Può essere utile (oltre che piacevole) a tal proposito la lettura di questo bell'articolo di Luciano Satta, riportato sempre da Marco di Cruscate, da cui _estraggo_ due _estratti_ di passaggi che ineriscono più direttamente alla nostra discussione:

"Un’altra volta scrissi: «Credo di ricordare che un tempo si _diceva_ cosí». _[...]_ il mio indicativo dipendeva da _ricordare_, non da _credere_. Il verbo che avrebbe dovuto reggere il congiuntivo non era stato localizzato" _(in merito alla doppia subordinata)_. _[...]_
"Lo stesso accade di _credere_ come atto di fede: «_Credo_ che Dio _esiste_»".

Sempre Satta, nel suo 'Ma che modo - uso e abusi del congiuntivo', scrive a proposito di _credere_: "È uno dei verbi più controversi e più soggetti alle polemiche, nella questione del _cgt_. 
Ma in breve si può dire: _cgt_ se siamo in presenza di un'opinione o di un parere, _ind_ se siamo in presenza di un atto di fede o di convinzione".

E in assenza di fede o convinzione su quanto esposto, direi che si può usare il modo verbale che più ci 'suona'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bellissimo l'articolo di Luciano Satta! Grazie Necsus.
Se a casa parlavano italiano, lo facevo incorniciare...


----------



## Passante

grazie a Necsus e mato,
ignoravo la valenza di certezza del verbo credere attribuendogli sempre un valore comunque dubitativo  e al massimo come smorzatura di una verità assoluta, invece attribuivo al verbo sentire alcune valenze di opinione che probabilmente non ha; si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo.
Ad ogni modo leggo, dai brani riportati, che il verbo credere è uno dei più controversi quindi diciamo che non sono immune dalle stesse controversie


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Bellissimo l'articolo di Luciano Satta! Grazie Necsus.
> Se a casa parlavano italiano, lo facevo incorniciare...


Sono lieto che venga apprezzato. Anche se devo dire che non so se io avrei avuto la costanza di trascriverlo tutto, per fortuna ci ha pensato Marco1971...! 
Però riporto volentieri una sintetica ma significante avvertenza di Satta dalla prefazione di 'Ma che modo', sicuramente più che compatibile con i limiti qui imposti dal copyright:
"fra le due grandi suddivisioni - certezza, realtà, verità eccetera che vogliono l'indicativo; incertezza, dubbio, possibilità eccetera che vogliono il congiuntivo - ci sta di mezzo un piccolo mare di sfumature".


----------

